# Mad Driving Skills



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.steelcitysfinest.com/Isuzu.htm :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

That was awesome.

Although, there might not be any digital illusions going on, I think there's some trickery on some of the shots. For instance, the cars could be 'shells', linked together for some of those double snake stunts. The 4 cars in a line moving so as to twirl the line had to be fake.


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

I wanna be a driver for commercials like those. Agreed on some of the fake things, but the real things are unbelievable.


----------

